# Wanted! German(native)teacher primary yrs



## Bobbi2

Hi we are looking for a primary german teacher (professional) for homeschooling .
Child is in the 3rd grade, we want to do homeschooling with professional support of a german teacher in Dubai. We offer 1000,--Euro cash for 5 days 4 hrs.Time can be discussed.Teaching by following the german curric.of Bayern of Thueringen.


----------



## stefanie.perreten

*German Teacher*



Bobbi2 said:


> Hi we are looking for a primary german teacher (professional) for homeschooling .
> Child is in the 3rd grade, we want to do homeschooling with professional support of a german teacher in Dubai. We offer 1000,--Euro cash for 5 days 4 hrs.Time can be discussed.Teaching by following the german curric.of Bayern of Thueringen.


Hi, I am professional german, french, biology and sports teacher looking for a job in dubai. Im a very motivated and friendly person. At the moment im still working in a secondary school in Switzerland. 
As well I have experience in private teaching. You find my CV attached. Im looking foreward to hearing of you.
Best regards
Stefanie Perreten


----------



## Bobbi2

stefanie.perreten said:


> Hi, I am professional german, french, biology and sports teacher looking for a job in dubai. Im a very motivated and friendly person. At the moment im still working in a secondary school in Switzerland.
> As well I have experience in private teaching. You find my CV attached. Im looking foreward to hearing of you.
> Best regards
> Stefanie Perreten


Hello

if you are still in switzerland, contact 0049-8191-9856935.

Kind Regards


----------



## christin

*German teacher*

Hello,
My name is Julia, I am 19 years old and come from Germany. In summer, 2010 I finish my education in the social assistant. I have many experiences with children. At the moment work in a playschool. I would work with pleasure from June till the middle of August in Dubai. I search a job as a nanny or teacher.


----------



## christin

Hello,
My name is Julia, I am 19 years old and come from Germany. In summer, 2010 I finish my education in the social assistant. I have many experiences with children. At the moment work in a playschool. I would work with pleasure from June till the middle of August in Dubai. I search a job as a nanny or teacher.


----------

